# 3 Minute Pasta



## sweetpea (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is macaroni that cooks in 3 minutes -- I use it for regular cooking and pack it in jars with oxygen absorbers for long-term storage; mylar bags get punctured because of sharp edges on pasta. You can't tell the difference from regular pasta. Do not overcook. 3 minutes means 3 minutes. Think of the fuel savings. It is $2.18 for 1 pound at Walmart. No kidding; try it. Also available as rotini; but, I think macaroni is more versatile.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quick-Cook-Macaroni-Style/13908094


----------

